# where to buy



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

I recently went to South Dakota for a family vacation. While we were up there we stopped in a bunch of trading posts that sold fur, antlers, traps etc... I was wondering if there were places like that in Utah? I have not found anything and it seems that sportsmans warehouse is the only place you can walk into a store and buy traps, and the trapping supplies they have are pretty sad. Cabellas doesn't have crap for trapping supplies and in talking to them I was told it was due to avoid problems with PETA. Anyone know of a good place to buy trapping supplies and things of that nature here in Utah.


----------



## rooster (Jul 12, 2008)

CAL-Ranch has traps both live have a heart and foot traps lots of differnt sizes


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

CAL's has traps but I think they are DUKE brand. Stay away from them they are cheap in price, but poor quality. Go to montgomery fur company in Ogden - http://www.montgomeryfur.com/index1.htm. They have a good supply of traps. I like the Bridger ones and they are good priced and good quality.


----------

